# Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000



## Acronicta (17. März 2007)

Ja, ich glaubs nicht...

Bis zum Herbst hatte ich ne Aquamax 5500, die meinen Tetrapond-Filter bediente, woraus das Wasser über einen Steinhaufen, quasi als Miniwasserfall, in den Teich zurücklief.

Habe mir dann einen GFK-Wasserfall besorgt und eine neuwertige Auqamax ECO 8000, da ich dachte, den Wasserfluß zu teilen. Ein Teil soll über den Wasserfall, der andere über den Filter laufen, wobei das Waser aus dem Filter danach direkt in den Teich zurück soll, nicht über den Wasserfall.

Naja, gestern habe ich dann alles eingebaut, Wasserfall noch etwas provisorisch, und in Betrieb genommen.

Was soll ich sagen - DIE PUMPE IST ZU STARK !!!

Wenn ich mit meinem Oase Y-Stück den Filter maximal versorge, also soviel Wasser gebe, daß er die Mege gerade noch verarbeiten kann, ohne dicke Backen zu machen, und den Regler für den Wasserfall voll öffne, spritzt das Wasser wie eine Fontäne aus dem Quellteil hoch und rauscht tierisch laut den Wasserfall runter - DEFINITIV VIEL ZU VIEL Wasser !

Ich muß den Kugelhahn des Y-Verteielrs gut 30% schließen und den für den Filter danach auch (sonst dicke Backen), dann ist die Wassermenge über Wasserfall und Filter richtig.

Also ist die ECO 8000 Pumpe ca. 30% zu stark - ein ECO 6000 wäre wohl das Richtige für mich, die könnte dann ungedrosselt arbeiten !

Gibts jemand, der eine neuwertige ECO 6000 hat und sie gegen eine ECO 8000 tauschen mchte ?

Oder was kann ich tun, ich meine, ich verschwende ja derzeit Power ohne Ende der 8000er, da die Kugelhähne nur je 70% geöffnet sind...


(Das Foto zeigt den Wasserfall mit bereits gedrosselter Menge)


----------



## Thorsten (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hi,

das könnte dir auch helfen, einen FM-Master 1.

- defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## gerd5000 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo. 
Oder den InScenio FM 1 von Oase. Kostet ca 70 EUR.
Gruss gerd


----------



## jochen (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo,

ich glaube  mal im O.se Forum gelesen zu haben das die ECO Typen nicht zu steuern sind.

Bin mir sogar sicher... 

steuern lassen sich nur die _alten_ Aquamax und die Atlantis Typen...leider nicht ECO.

siehe auch Thorsten`s Link...nur mechanisch regelbar.


----------



## jochen (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo,

habe noch mal nachgeschaut ....

ich kann mich doch noch auf meine grauen Hirnzellen verlassen.

Die ECO Serie hat synchron Motoren,

steuern lassen sich aber nur asynchron Motoren.

also geht die ECO Serie leider nicht zu steuern.


----------



## Thorsten (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

 ...irgendwie ging das aber, muss ich morgen nochmal schaun.


----------



## jochen (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo nochmal,

wird sogar im Oase Forum vom "Oasespezialisten" darauf hingewiesen..

meine Meinung dazu, da geht man in dieser Hinsicht einen Schritt zurück...


----------



## gerd5000 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo.
Im Katalog 2007 sind *alle* Aquamax Eco, und somit auch die 6000 Eco elektronisch zu steuern.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Steingarnele (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hi Gerd,

Du redest da nicht vielleicht von der ECO R Serie?


----------



## jochen (17. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo,

Gerd meint sicher die neue ECO SFC von der war hier aber in diesen Thread nicht die Rede.

Die ECO SFC ist zu steuern aber nicht die von Arconicta angebotene ECO.

Oase hat womöglich selbst gemerkt das der Schritt nach hinten losging.

Darf man hier die verschiedenen Threads vom Oase Forum verlinken?


----------



## Thorsten (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Moin Jochen,

nein, da gab es schon richtig ärger mit.


----------



## jochen (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo,

@ Thorsten,

Sch......ade      

also dann anders rum,

ich glaube mal irgentwo gelesen zu haben...:__ nase:  

das fachkundige O.se Händler, (also alle) eine Liste vorliegen haben, welche Pumpen regelbar sind. Für die Öffentlichkeit immer einschaubar...

Meines Wissens und des Wissens meines wirklich fachkundigen O.ase-Dealers lassen sich die ECO Pumpen nicht steuern, anders sieht es aus bei den ECO SFC, bei der R-Serie könnt ihr euch doch selbst informieren...is ja Sonntach...


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hi Rainer,

mein Vorschlag:

Nicht tauschen!!!!

Kannst du da nicht irgendwo unter Wasser noch ein Y oder T-StücK zwischen setzen???


So könntest du z.B. eine Künstliche Strömung erzeugen.......... 

Da hättest du gleichzeitig was wo die Fische ihre Muskulatur? Stärken können.

Also meine Koi sind häufig in der nähe des Einlaufes um ein wenig gegen die Strömung zu schwimmen........


----------



## Acronicta (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Danke, Kein schlechter Gedanke...

Dumm nur, dass so ein Y-Stück von Oase mit 33,- Euro nicht gerade günstig ist, um einen zusätzlichen Abzweig zu schaffen.

Jamand ne Idee, wie man das preiswerter lösen kann ?

Mal sehen...


----------



## ThomasK. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Die Eco Serie lässt sich leider nicht elektronisch regeln, deshalb habe ich mir auch die Eco R gekauft! Diese ist regelb ar.
PVC Y-Stück 40mm 5,60Euro und selbiger Kugelhahn 8,65 Euro! Beides zum einkleben.

Ist wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hi Rainer,



			
				Acronicta schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Kein schlechter Gedanke...
> 
> Dumm nur, dass so ein Y-Stück von Oase mit 33,- Euro nicht gerade günstig ist, um einen zusätzlichen Abzweig zu schaffen.



Die Zubehörteile gibbet doch sicherlich auch noch von anderen Herstellern, die günstiger sind und die nehmen sicherlich auch keinen schlechteren Kunststoff........oder 


Geh doch mal inn Baumarkt und schau da mal danach.......

Dann musst du den Namen nicht gleich immer mitbezahlen.....


----------



## Acronicta (19. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> PVC Y-Stück 40mm 5,60Euro und selbiger Kugelhahn 8,65 Euro! Beides zum einkleben.
> 
> Ist wesentlich günstiger.



WO GIBTS DENN SOWAS ZU DEM GELD ???

Gib mal nen Tip !


----------



## kwoddel (19. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo
Schaue mal hier http://www.koi-discount.de/


----------



## Acronicta (19. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Schaue mal hier http://www.koi-discount.de/




Aha, danke.

Womit verklebt man sowas ?


----------



## kwoddel (19. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

Hallo
Die bieten dort auch Griffon an!!! Oder Tangit das kannst du in jedem Baumarkt kaufen.


----------



## Thorsten (19. März 2007)

*AW: Tausche OASE ECO 8000 gegen ECO 6000*

...oder Innotec


----------

